# Felony charges awaiting hundreds of Inauguration Day violent rioters



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Exactly what is needed in this country after 8 years of lawlessness under Barry. Want to temper the leftist communists? Start charging and convicting to fullest extent of the law and it will start to go away.



> Those days are over, now that Holder's surrogate Loretta Lynch is no longer in charge at the DOJ. Even before the law-and-order new boss Jeff Sessions is confirmed:
> 
> Most of the approximately 230 protesters arrested on Inauguration Day will be charged with felony rioting, federal prosecutors said.
> 
> The U.S. Attorney's Office said the offense is punishable by up to 10 years in prison and a fine of up to $250,000. The office said most of those arrested will be released without having to post bail and must return to court in February.


Blog: Felony charges awaiting hundreds of Inauguration Day violent rioters


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup. I hope they throw the book at these fools.

The law needs to be....."in designated areas, you can rant and rave all you want...have a blast. The minute you step out of these designated areas, throw an object or start shouting inciteful rants...you will be charged to the fullest extent of the law"/


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

They can prosecute all they want. But until someone slaps some sense into those leftist bleeding heart judges, nothing will change.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> They can prosecute all they want. But until someone slaps some sense into those leftist bleeding heart judges, nothing will change.


I agree to an extent, but I think that you will see a difference especially when Sessions gets in office.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My concern is they will end up in front of Liberal judges, or have the liberal DA's plea it down and in the end nothing happens.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They can't call Soros for bail money now!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> They can't call Soros for bail money now!


 Betting there will be almost no bail for most of them.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Law and Order!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Yup. I hope they throw the book at these fools.
> 
> The law needs to be....."in designated areas, you can rant and rave all you want...have a blast. The minute you step out of these designated areas, throw an object or start shouting inciteful rants...you will be charged to the fullest extent of the law"/


Breaking windows, smashing cars, stealing TV's, and setting fire to shit. Yea, that's making a statement. I am all for our rights to demonstrate but the minute you start throwing things you are no longer demonstrating. Lock em up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Won't we need some labor to build a fence. Work camp instead of prison. Use them around the country to fix our infrastructure while saving the budget.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Coastie dad has a point with libtard judges. These butt holes should have had to post bail. Give them as much time in the slammer as possible. It's called making an example that when you steal, pillage, destroy, burn and physically injure others it is a crime. A legitimate protest does not do these things. And if judges want to poo poo these actions, impeachment is the answer.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Won't we need some labor to build a fence. Work camp instead of prison. Use them around the country to fix our infrastructure while saving the budget.


6 months hard labor working on the wall or 6 years in prison.....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They only have to throw the book and prison key at a few of them to make a point.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> 6 months hard labor working on the wall or 6 years in prison.....


Sooner the wall is done the sooner your sentence is over. Here's a shovel, bottle of water, tent, and we will bring some food by once a day.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I hate when people litter, can't they recycle?!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In a robbery, . . . if there is a shooting, . . . someone dies, . . . all get charged with murder.

The thing that would stop this is simply to throw a noose around the bunch that is breaking windows, burning out limo's, . . . tossing trash & trash receptacles, . . . everyone in the crowd gets charged with everything the crowd did.

Course, . . . in some states, . . . that would mean turning a county or two into prison camps, . . . but it WOULD stop many of them from being so arrogantly destructive.

They know they can get away with it, . . . so they do it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> I hate when people litter, can't they recycle?!!
> 
> View attachment 36481


Entitled snowflakes believe that they are truly special and their actions are always excuseable.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TG said:


> I hate when people litter, can't they recycle?!!
> 
> View attachment 36481


Isn't these the same type of people that cry about the environment?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is my problem with protests like this one. 
All the yelling will not change policy or Donald's future actions. Meanwhile, millions were spent on policing this event and on the clean-up afterwards.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Betting there will be almost no bail for most of them.


Probably not, with that many people arrested there would be no room in any of the county jails for the whole surrounding area. Save the bed space for violent or more serious crimes.

Something else for everyone to consider is what if the shoe was on the other foot. What if the left stayed in power and enacted gun control laws, laws against freedom of speech/assembly etc.? Before someone says it, yes the right wing people are not going to be burning vehicles in the streets or breaking windows out of buildings but what would we be doing? How would we want law enforcement to be treating us? Talk only goes so far and the left is not very good at listening to the citizens of this country. Personally I think if it got that bad our responses would be leaning towards being militant.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I hate when people litter, can't they recycle?!!
> 
> View attachment 36481


Did Staple's stock rise?
That's a lot of material there...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Did Staple's stock rise?
> That's a lot of material there...


Nice new profile pic, love the creativity :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you put the little a-hole in prison - a slapping will be the least of their problems ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Probably not, with that many people arrested there would be no room in any of the county jails for the whole surrounding area. Save the bed space for violent or more serious crimes.
> 
> Something else for everyone to consider is what if the shoe was on the other foot. What if the left stayed in power and enacted gun control laws, laws against freedom of speech/assembly etc.? Before someone says it, yes the right wing people are not going to be burning vehicles in the streets or breaking windows out of buildings but what would we be doing? How would we want law enforcement to be treating us? Talk only goes so far and the left is not very good at listening to the citizens of this country. Personally I think if it got that bad our responses would be leaning towards being militant.


Boston Tea Party - yes .... burning a limo and busting out the windows of a Wells Fargo bank - noooooo

with your allowances you get IEDs killing innocent Brits by Irish "protesters" and outrite massacres elsewhere ....

don't forget the hidden camera interview of the protesters planning gas attack on the balls ....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its about time. Im not opposed to protesting, but once you start destroying things, burning down things and injuring other people, your no longer a protester, your a criminal and should be treated as such under the law. When you play stupid games...you win stupid prizes!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's some pics .....

Here Are 17 Pictures From Inside The 'Peaceful' Protest On Inauguration Day | The Daily Caller


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> you put the little a-hole in prison - a slapping will be the least of their problems ....


Yup right next to Bubba...


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Yup right next to Bubba...
> View attachment 36522


KY is to good, butter... "Last Tango"

*Rancher*


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> I hate when people litter, can't they recycle?!!
> 
> View attachment 36481


The .05 percent of me that is Native American just shed a single tear.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Probably not, with that many people arrested there would be no room in any of the county jails for the whole surrounding area. Save the bed space for violent or more serious crimes.
> 
> Something else for everyone to consider is what if the shoe was on the other foot. What if the left stayed in power and enacted gun control laws, laws against freedom of speech/assembly etc.? Before someone says it, yes the right wing people are not going to be burning vehicles in the streets or breaking windows out of buildings but what would we be doing? How would we want law enforcement to be treating us? Talk only goes so far and the left is not very good at listening to the citizens of this country. Personally I think if it got that bad our responses would be leaning towards being militant.


 By no bail I mean they will just let them sign and walk


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Time for consequences!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Economic Survivalist said:


> Time for consequences!


 Nope, time to fight back.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Via Twitter


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

To hell with the protesters,,, let's get started fixing this country.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Who would of thunk?

6 "journalists" at the Inauguration protests arrest and facing felony charges.

https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/jan/24/journalists-charged-felonies-trump-inauguration-unrest


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Who would of thunk?
> 
> 6 "journalists" at the Inauguration protests arrest and facing felony charges.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/jan/24/journalists-charged-felonies-trump-inauguration-unrest


This will allow them a prime opportunity to write about their experiences in prison.
If they are guilty....throw the book at them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Already releasing some free to go nothing to see here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Already releasing some free to go nothing to see here.


Most people charged with felonies are released even if they are being prosecuted.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Most people charged with felonies are released even if they are being prosecuted.


 The reporters that were part of the protest. Some have been cleared and released . There is another report of it floating around. 
We taking bets on how many end up with a felonies conviction . Pretty dam hard to get one around here .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> The reporters that were part of the protest. Some have been cleared and released . There is another report of it floating around.
> We taking bets on how many end up with a felonies conviction . Pretty dam hard to get one around here .


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> Yup. I hope they throw the book at these fools.
> 
> The law needs to be....."in designated areas, you can rant and rave all you want...have a blast. The minute you step out of these designated areas, throw an object or start shouting inciteful rants...you will be charged to the fullest extent of the law"/


Careful... lets not limit WHERE we have freedom of speech... I agree with if they throw objects or start inciting riot... but I have a hard time with where speech is limited to


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> Careful... lets not limit WHERE we have freedom of speech... I agree with if they throw objects or start inciting riot... but I have a hard time with where speech is limited to


So...wherever a President or some other dignitary is positioned....protesters should be allowed to get within "X" number of feet and completely disrupt things?

There are already laws on the books as to where protesters are allowed to protest.

You disagree with those laws?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Free speech zone....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_speech_zone


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> So...wherever a President or some other dignitary is positioned....protesters should be allowed to get within "X" number of feet and completely disrupt things?
> 
> There are already laws on the books as to where protesters are allowed to protest.
> 
> You disagree with those laws?


do we have a right to disrupt things??? Remember, crying FIRE in a movie theater is a crime, as is disorderly conduct. IF a group has reserved an area and they have a permit for that area...during that time - be it presidential or KKK then other people are not allowed to disturb those proceedings.

your freedom of speech is not violated by allow others to have freedom of speech or assembly.

I was suggesting that having designated free speech zones is a slippery slop.

however disallowing people to be in an area is different then not allowing them freedom of speech.

having ceremonies that are by invitation only is not the same as designating free speech zones...

People do not have RIGHT to be in areas that are reserved, permitted, etc...

do you understand


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Robie said:


> Free speech zone....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_speech_zone


I would suggest to you that the free speech zone mentioned in this WIKI article is about the government limited Time Place and Manner of speech for security and safety purpose...

"The Supreme Court has developed a four-part analysis to evaluate the constitutionality of time, place and manner (TPM) restrictions. To pass muster under the First Amendment, TPM restrictions must be neutral with respect to content, narrowly drawn, serve a significant government interest, and leave open alternative channels of communication."

notice "narrowly drawn" like within 500 feet of the stage during the presidential inauguration from 1 hour prior to 1 hour after.

preventing people from disrupting an event is not violating freedom of speech

my concern..and this has been the case..is when college campuses limit speech to a small area behind the dining facility

Virginia has banned free speech zones on campus.. https://www.thefire.org/virginia-bans-unconstitutional-campus-free-speech-zones/

so again... free speech zones in very narrow defind cases OK.. as a rule though they are bad and wrong


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> do you understand


This is what I posted. What do you think I don't understand?



> The law needs to be....."*in designated areas*, you can rant and rave all you want...have a blast. The minute you step out of these designated areas, throw an object or start shouting inciteful rants...you will be charged to the fullest extent of the law"/


I think you will agree.....protesting seems to be getting out of hand lately. Either the peaceful protesters need to police themselves, or...the police need to do it. Once a peaceful protest has gone bad (violent) it's time to roll up the tent and go home.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

According to Fox News from later last night, all 217 rioters that were charged were released on their own recognizance pending a court date in February. So, no rioters have been cleared and all charged are still pending felonies.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

saw a couple of rioting involved pieces on FOX this AM ... 

clip of LEOs arriving at protest site in an Oregon city somewhere - blocking the downtown area for after work rush hour - just absolutely flattened the suckers - no warning or BS negotiations - got an outstanding applause from the office workers getting blocked from home & hearth .... 

second was a MN politico - putting thru laws for billing protesters - after they are arrested - for the cost $$$$$ of the protesting - hitting Soros's wallet .....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> saw a couple of rioting involved pieces on FOX this AM ...
> 
> clip of LEOs arriving at protest site in an Oregon city somewhere - blocking the downtown area for after work rush hour - just absolutely flattened the suckers - no warning or BS negotiations - got an outstanding applause from the office workers getting blocked from home & hearth ....
> 
> second was a MN politico - putting thru laws for billing protesters - after they are arrested - for the cost $$$$$ of the protesting - hitting Soros's wallet .....


They were blocking traffic and didn't have a permit to gather.

Boom-boom...out go the lights.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope they expose who paid them to riot


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We taking bets on how this one ends? She won't even see a judge until March.
Charges dropped
Charges reduced to level of parking ticket
She gets settlement for wrongful arrest
Convicted with little done sues keeps job
Convicted loose job

"A Virginia firefighter has been reassigned after she was arrested for rioting in Washington D.C. on Inauguration Day.

Court documents state Rosa Roncales was a part of an anarchist group that disrupted inauguration events by smashing windows and setting things on fire."

Firefighter reassigned after being arrested for rioting at inauguration | KFOR.com


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> We taking bets on how this one ends? She won't even see a judge until March.
> Charges dropped
> Charges reduced to level of parking ticket
> She gets settlement for wrongful arrest
> ...


I sure hope not, they need to slam her. Charge her, try her, convict her, and then she can go work at Mickey D's when she gets out of jail..


----------

